# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Eliminate Hairloss

## Hondarocks

Guys this is going to stop the balding problem in men and especially the anabolic community. I hope everyone tries it.

First things first you are going to need a few things, Get your self some* S5 Cream* which is a *DHT Blocker and Minoxidil Enhancer* and can be found at Hairlosstalk under DHT Inhibitors, Second get *Perfect Image Solutions 15% Minoxidil* enhanced with 5% Azelaic and .025%Retinol. This destroys Rogain and does not make your scalp itch like Rogain and is about 5 times as strong.
This is a 3 step process of hair loss products that will stop any further loss and regrow, and it starts working immediately. 
Also get *GHTC Premium 22 Year Old Red Pan ax Ginseng Extract* and mix two vials of this stuff in your shampoo and conditioner. If you never want to see another dead hair follicle, then this is your ticket. I can't the post link to the* Minoxidil and Red Ginseng and Shampoos* but they are on Amazon and the S5 cream is at Hairlosstalk.
The best shampoos to use are organic and are called *Avalon Naturals / Biotin B Complex Shampoo*  and* Pura d'or Hair Loss Treatment: Premium Organic Shampoo
* Mix one vial of the Red Ginseng into the shampoo to give it an extra kick of hair loss treatment.

Everything can be bought on *Amazon* except the *S5 cream* which is on *Hairlosstalk*. I know they give you a $10 discount if you buy 3 bottles of it. All of the stuff here has kick ass reviews and you can check them out yourself. But my hairloss was not stopping no matter what I did including taking proscar and propecia. I got off those and I started this regime and I see no more hair loss and my main getting a thick frontal hairline and a lions mane in the back. I put this together after years of trying different products and slowly loosing my hair since I was 25, now I am getting it all back.
Please feel free to do you own research on every product I have listed, but I have saved you the time and condensed 5 years of mixed products into these key ones that work. This will work for women too. *They make a Women's Minoxidil 3% Azelaic Acid 1.5% DHT Inhibitor Thinning Hair Loss / Hair Regrowth Treatment, Retinol Enhanced on Amazon as well.
*
If you like what I have to say here. Please feel free to give me some rep points. I want to build a good reputation here with you guys. I know this thread can help thousands of people and finally provide a superior alternative to propecia and proscar with zero side effects.

----------


## shennen

lol, we do indeed. Good post man

----------


## dec11

phenomenal

----------


## cb714

Good stuff man...

Or you can just shave your head and call it a day  :Smilie:

----------


## Hondarocks

> phenomenal


Thx bro!

----------


## Hondarocks

> Good stuff man...
> 
> Or you can just shave your head and call it a day


I dont know about you but I look bad without my hair, so I'll keep mine :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

If your prone to MPB there is nothing you can do, the end result is a bald head and a faster one if you use AAS.

----------


## Hondarocks

> If your prone to MPB there is nothing you can do, the end result is a bald head and a faster one if you use AAS.


But what if my hairloss stopped after this therapy?

----------


## marcus300

If your prone to MPB and your using steroids the end result will be a bald head, using medication can help slow the process down alittle but the end result will be no hair.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Or you can just shave your head and call it a day


Been shaved for years now.  :Smilie: 

...and, this forum has rep???

----------


## Hondarocks

> Been shaved for years now. 
> 
> ...and, this forum has rep???


Huh?

----------

